# Quella gialla



## ~Тнє Иєνєяєи∂Ιиg Ѕтσяу~

Ciao a tutti 

Come posso tradurre in spagnolo la seguente frase?
-Quale di queste gonne vorresti comprare?- -Quella gialla.-

-Cuál de estas faldas quieres comprar?- -Aquella/La amarilla-

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## olimpia91

-¿Cuál de estas faldas te gustaría comprar?- -Aquella amarilla/La amarilla aquella-


----------



## Neuromante

La mejor opción es:
*La amarilla ésa*
O si no:
*Ésa amarilla de* (Y añadir algo tipo "ahí" "la estantería") cualquier cosa que especifique el sitio donde está)


Te en cuenta que, mientras que en italiano existe "questo" quello", en español hay tres "éste" "ése" "aquel". Con el mini contexto que has puesto "¿Cual de *ESTAS* camisas…?" la traducción es "ésa"


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Neverending Story,

sarei d'accordo con Olimpia. La deissi spaziale (_deixis_) in spagnolo distingue tradizionalmente tra _aquella _ed _esa_.  Alla domanda _¿cuál de estas faldas te gustaría comprar?-_ si risponderà:  "*aquella *_amarilla_", se l'oggetto riferito è distante dal luogo in cui si trovano sia il parlante sia colui che ascolta. Se rispondiamo "esa camisa", si dovrà intendere invece che l'oggetto è vicino a chi ascolta.  Quest'ultimo caso è simile alla funzione deittica del pronome dimostrativo _codesto_, tipico del linguaggio letterario e burocratico (e toscano).


----------



## ~Тнє Иєνєяєи∂Ιиg Ѕтσяу~

Grazie per l'aiuto 
È, dunque, sbagliare dire semplicemente "La amarilla"? Molto probabilmente mi sto confondendo con il francese...


----------



## Geviert

> È, dunque, sbagliare dire semplicemente "La amarilla"? Molto probabilmente mi sto confondendo con il francese...



se è l'unica "amarilla" e non vi è bisogno di far riferimento alla distanza tra i soggetti e le cose, direi che può bastare (anche in italiano diresti: "la gialla"). Nota che nel tuo esempio si tratta in ogni caso di una situazione del parlato (un dialogo): in questi casi le distanze e i riferimenti sono di solito vissuti _molto _soggettivamente (anche troppo in spagnolo secondo me).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Geviert said:


> Ciao Neverending Story,
> 
> sarei d'accordo con Olimpia. La deissi spaziale (_deixis_) in spagnolo distingue tradizionalmente tra _aquella _ed _esa_.  Alla domanda _¿cuál de estas faldas te gustaría comprar?-_ si risponderà:  "*aquella *_amarilla_", se l'oggetto riferito è distante dal luogo in cui si trovano sia il parlante sia colui che ascolta. Se rispondiamo "esa camisa", si dovrà intendere invece che l'oggetto è vicino a chi ascolta.  Quest'ultimo caso è simile alla funzione deittica del pronome dimostrativo _codesto_, tipico del linguaggio letterario e burocratico (e toscano).



"Quella" nella frase originale non definisce un oggetto spazialmente in riferimento a chi parla o a chi ascolta, ma indica una persona o una cosa nominata precedentemente e nota a chi ascolta, quindi non capisco cosa c'entri la deiessi spaziale.


----------



## Geviert

Secondo Lei, l'aggetivo "gialla" nella frase originale sta qualificando un pronome?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Geviert said:


> Secondo Lei, l'aggetivo "gialla" nella frase originale sta qualificando un pronome?


Ovviamente si, ma non vi è nessun riferimento spaziale, infatti si riferisce a "queste gonne", non per forza a "quelle gonne".


> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/*quello*/
> *2.* Come pron., Con riferimento a cosa: *c.** In sostituzione di un nome, spec. per evitarne la ripetizione*: _tra le due cravatte, *quella* a pallini mi pareva la migliore_; _se la tua auto è rotta_, _prendi quella di mio figlio_; _io piuttosto credo che dorma_, _e che questo sonno sia della qualità di quello di Epicuro_ (Leopardi); _è un uomo diverso da quel che tu credi_ (in questa e altre frasi analoghe la locuz. _quello che_, o _quel che_, assume di solito il sign. estens. di _quanto_, _come_, ecc.: _è meno sciupato di quel che m’avevano detto_; _è finita meglio di quel che s’aspettavano_).


----------



## ~Тнє Иєνєяєи∂Ιиg Ѕтσяу~

Alla luce di quanto detto, Lei cosa mi consiglia di utilizzare in spagnolo?


----------



## flljob

-Quale di queste gonne vorresti comprare?- -Quella gialla.-

-Cuál de estas faldas quieres comprar?- -*La *amarilla-

Esto es lo que yo te sugiero.


----------



## olimpia91

Para que se entienda sin ambigüedad que ese trata de evitar una repetición el contexto debería ser más amplio, algo así:

Preg.:-Quale di queste gonne vorresti comprare, la gonna rossa o quella gialla?
Resp.:La amarilla


----------



## Neuromante

Insisto:
La pregunta/contesto en italiano es "qualle di QUESTE gonne…?" y eso se traduce "¿Cual de ESTAS faldas…? 
Así que la traducción de la respuesta puede ser con "ésta", "ésa" o no llevar pronombre. Pero es imposible traducirlo con"aquella"

El "quella" de la respuesta en italiano equivale a "la que es" Que en teoría también podría ser una opción, pero no tiene nada que ver con el uso de la lengua sin con un empacho de gramática cruda. Sería "La amarilla" que propone Olimpia


----------



## Geviert

*Paulfromitaly*: nella deissi spagnola, il termine "spaziale" (anche _deixis locativa_) fa riferimento alla _distanza_ (anche soggettiva, empatica o allusiva) che viene a generarsi tra il parlante, chi ascolta e l'oggetto di riferimento (RAE, _nueva gramática_, 17.1.2d, p. 328). Questo criterio di spazialità si dà attraverso la scelta di un aggettivo dimostrativo (_este,__ ese, aquel_ /_esta, esa, aquella_). _La funzione *pronominale *dei dimostrativi _(su cui afferma di non capire)_ non sposta di una virgola questo criterio_. Anzi: aggiunge una funzione ulteriore alla deissi locativa, chiamata _referencia anafórica_ ("ripreso e nominato prima"). Direi che lo stesso vale per la sua lingua: 



> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pronome/
> i _pronomi dimostrativi_, che hanno funzione prevalentemente dimostrativa, distinguono il rapporto *spaziale *con il parlante o l’interlocutore



Nella lingua italiana, si potrebbe piuttosto eccepire con ragione che la "spazialità" non riguarda i pronomi dimostrativi usati _solo come pronomi _letterari in funzione di soggetto (_questi, quegli, costui,_ etc.). Ma anche su questo si potrebbe discutere (se le interessa il tema, magari nel foro giusto).

PS. nella mia domanda, l'ovvietà che segnala non è poi così ovvia: l'aggettivo "gialla" non qualifica il pronome, ma un oggetto implicito (in questo caso "gonna"). 

*Neverendstory*: poiché vedo che ti serve un consiglio pratico in spagnolo, ti do il mio parere (di nuovo e poi chiudo): _tutte _le proposte che hai ricevuto sono possibili e corrette nel parlato. Poiché il criterio della distanza in questi casi è molto soggettivo (come già detto) oppure non relevante, la RAE è molto tolerante (cfr. 17.2.3b). Alla tua domanda, risponderei, quindi, brevemente:

1) "la amarilla",_ se _la mia distanza con l'oggetto è implicita, sottointesa o non rilevante; 
2) "esta amarilla", se mi trovo _vicino _all'oggetto; 
3) "esa amarilla", se io mi trovo _lontano _(la differenza con 2 e 1 conta, Neuro, bisogna insistere anche su quel punto);
4) "aquella amarilla", se _tradizionalmente _i due soggetti sono lontani dall'oggetto, oppure modernamente (RAE 17.2.3a, p. 330) se io (colui che ascolta) mi trovo lontano (come il punto tre insomma). Con la differenza (in questa nuova lettura), che "esa amarilla" (punto 3), prende il posto del punto 1 _per quanto riguarda la distanza_ (non è più rilevante a nessuno dei due soggetti).      

Insomma: con la numero 1 di sicuro non sbagli  (ed eviti la noia della deissi).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Geviert said:


> *Paulfromitaly*: nella deissi spagnola, il termine "spaziale" (anche _deixis locativa_) fa riferimento alla _distanza_ (anche soggettiva, empatica o allusiva) che viene a generarsi tra il parlante, chi ascolta e l'oggetto di riferimento (RAE, _nueva gramática_, 17.1.2d, p. 328). Questo criterio di spazialità si dà attraverso la scelta di un aggettivo dimostrativo (_este,__ ese, aquel_ /_esta, esa, aquella_). _La funzione *pronominale *dei dimostrativi _(su cui afferma di non capire)_ non sposta di una virgola questo criterio_. Anzi: aggiunge una funzione ulteriore alla deissi locativa, chiamata _referencia anafórica_ ("ripreso e nominato prima"). Direi che lo stesso vale per la sua lingua:
> 
> .



Non ho fatto nessun riferimento alla deiessi spagnola.
Nella frase originale IN  ITALIANO non vi è nessun riferimento spaziale, quindi non ha senso parlare di deiessi.


----------

